# Want to buy any dayton huffman bikes !



## widpanic02 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am looking to buy some huffmans for my collection. Projects , parts bikes , parts lots , restored , unrestored, rare single parts etc. belknap ,firestone, western flyer, etc!! Only interested in wartime huffmans and earlier . Really interested in heavy weight balloon tire . I seem to be able to find alot of different bikes made by many different companies around South Carolina , but huffmans seem to elude me. I have only been able to find 3 since I started collecting and I don't like buying off eBay . I have around 60 prewar, toc, and early bmx bikes for trade if you want bikes instead if cash. I had an opportunity to buy a twin flex project a few months back and regret not buying it. Post pics of what you have available with a price or pm me. Really want a super streamline , twin flex , champion, long tanks, no tanks with good , safety streamlines, etc. help a brotha out!!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 4, 2013)

*!*

Who's got something!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a 45-46 Firestone Pilot for sale if interested.
This is how I found it originally and has undergone a few changes since that we can discuss or return to original.
It is relatively inexpensive as it sits and if you can drive to the VA border on I-95, you would save on shipping.




Chris


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 4, 2013)

*!*

Great ! One down! Lets keep this going ! Want to buy !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dang Jason are you the latest South Carolina lottery winner? Big Tanks, TFs, Super Streamlines and Safetys are some pretty heavy duty stuff! Good luck in the search. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 4, 2013)

*!*

Not so much Shawn! Just wants me some huffy's! By the way can't wait to see you SS put together! That blue is smokin!


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 4, 2013)

*Huffman*

I still have the Huffman in this post.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...s-Evans-Girls-Huffman-Girls-Columbia-Firebolt


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Not so much Shawn! Just wants me some huffy's! By the way can't wait to see you SS put together! That blue is smokin!




Just wired the lights and horn this evening and have a few odds and ends to tend to. Hopefully should be ready this weekend. I'll post up pics as soon as its finished. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 4, 2013)

*!*

Thanks higgins but I'm only looking for wartime and earlier heavy weights . 1946/47 is really where I'm drawing the line. I should mention I'm also only looking for men's bikes unless its something unusual like a women's TF . Keys keep this going guys . What else y'all got??


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 4, 2013)

Here ya go, $175 shipped or $115 shipped without the chain guard.  Looks like the fork has been swapped out and needs to have its steerer tube shortened, I could do it for you if you don't feel like messing with it.  Also, I remember you had a guard like this for sale a while back, If you still have it and  wanted to keep the OG guard with this bike I'd do $115 shipped + your other guard in trade.  LMK if your interested please.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 5, 2013)

*!*

Love this one man! I have the parts to put it together.pm sent! Ill take it!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Cool!*

Keep them coming guys!


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 5, 2013)

*1940 Western Flyer-Huffman*

I Have a Rarer 1940 Western Flyer Badged-Huffman Built...Mostly there except for the Fenders...Seat...Stripped to Kinda Raw but left some of the Original Teal Green...




PS...I Only Have this Pic from a Year Ago...If Interested I Can Get Some More Detailed Ones...Would Like about $475 + Shipping...With Original Forks-Truss rods-Cranks-Seatpost---Drop center wheels with New Departure Hubs front and Rear...Needs Paint Restored Mostly...Thanks


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 5, 2013)

*?*

I know some of you huffinatics have a deluxe bike or two you could spare !


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 5, 2013)

what is your price limit?

Nick.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 5, 2013)

*?*

Lets keep this going guys! Anyone have a crows beak guard?


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 5, 2013)

*1939 Dayton Flying Ace*

I might consider getting rid of this one. It's a 1939 Dayton Flying Ace    A few things are not correct for this bike but are period Dayton pieces. I do have correct light and rack.
Let me know if your interested. PM me with your price range?







Frank


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 6, 2013)

*!*

I don't usually get pissed off on here but it really rubs me the wrong way when I post a wanted add and someone replys with a bike I like and some people try to snag it out from under me ! I see stuff on this forum I want that people post about but I show a little bit of common courtesy because its not my thread! If you want a high end huffman make your own thread and let people reply to it. Don't piggy back or cherry pick off other people's work. Just my two cents for the year of 2013! Really not trying to call anyone out, I just think what's right is right!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 6, 2013)

If your talking about me I contacted him about the silver bike. If you pass on it I'm interested. I'm not trying to steal it I just would like step in line for it as you might not buy it.

Nick.


widpanic02 said:


> I don't usually get pissed off on here but it really rubs me the wrong way when I post a wanted add and someone replys with a bike I like and some people try to snag it out from under me ! I see stuff on this forum I want that people post about but I show a little bit of common courtesy because its not my thread! If you want a high end huffman make your own thread and let people reply to it. Don't piggy back or cherry pick off other people's work. Just my two cents for the year of 2013! Really not trying to call anyone out, I just think what's right is right!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 6, 2013)

*!*

It's not just this time!!!!! And I'm sorry if I was an ass but this has happened three or four times to me lately on here! If its reasonable I'm buying it if he will sell it. I'm kind of getting the feeling franks not really ready yet but we will see


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 26, 2013)

Wildpanic02.....your inbox is full.................


----------

